# NEMA/UL Vorschriften



## olitheis (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wir haben einem Kunden in USA (Staat NY) eine Blasanlage verkauft. Da für USA die Einhaltung der UL Vorschriften erforderlich ist, wollte ich mal nachhören, ob jemand von euch zum Thema UL und NEMA Bücher bzw. Lektüre empfehlen kann, bzw. weiß, wo man sie herbekommt.

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## ralfm (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Oli,

vielleicht findest Du hier was:

http://www.biagmbh.com/homepage.htm


----------



## olitheis (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

das sieht schonmal gut aus. Hast Du vielleicht auch noch etwas konkreteres, was auf NEMA eingeht (so etwas wie die VDE)?

Danke
Oli


----------



## ralfm (20 Oktober 2005)

Hi Oli,

hier habe ich nichts zu NEMA aber vielleicht wirst du auf deren HP fündig:

http://www.nema.org/


----------



## olitheis (20 Oktober 2005)

Danke Ralf.

Gruß
Oli


----------

